# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 6 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ

## syntrofissa

Γεια σας!
είχα γράψει πριν κάτι χρόνια αλλά από τότε πέρασα διάφορες φάσεις...
ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ...
Δεν θυμάμι ποτε ακριβώς ξεκίνησα τα βουλιμικά αλλά έχει περίπου 6 χρόνια. Τα πρώτα χρόνια ήμουν καλά, δεν με ένοιαζε να σταματήσω, έχανα κιλά στην αρχή και τα διατηρούσα μετά (ήμουν 50 κιλά για 3 χρόνια σταθερά, αλλά μεκαθημερινούς εμετούς).
Από ένα σημείο και μετά, χωρίς να καταλάβω γιατί, απλά μου βγήκαν ολλά ψυχολογικά μαζεμένα και απλα ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ολη μου η ζωη να ειναι φαγητο-εμετος. Ετρωγα οπως πριν, μέχρι να σκάσω, αλλά δεν είχα το κουράγιο να κάνω εμετό, πήγαινα και κοιμόμουν και έβαζα και έβαζα κιλά. Κάθε μέρα λέων, σήμερα τουλάχιστον δεν θα τα βάλω τα κιλά, θα κάνω εμετό. Αλλά έχω σιχαθεί, πλέον η υπερφαγία συνεχίζεται αλλά δεν κάνω εμετό συχνά, ενώ πάντα ξεκινάω να τρώω με αυτόν το σκοπό. Κοιμάμαι όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ για να μη σκεφτομαι τίποτα και έχω καταντήσει να ζω μόνο λίγες μέρες της βδομάδας.
Είμαι 24 χρονών και πλέον έχω φτάσει τα 83 κιλά!!! Δίαιτα δεν μπορώ να κάνω όταν ξέρω ότι μπορώ να φάω και μετά να κάνω εμετό...έλα όμως που δεν μπορ'ω συνήθως. 
Μόνο όταν είμαι με κόσμο, διακοπές πχ, όπου μένω με άλλους δεν κάνω εμετό και τρώω κανονικά. Δεν μπορώ να απολαύσω την ελευθερία μου, ότι μένω μόνη μου..είναι η τιμωρία μου. Δεν ξέρω πώς είναι να τρως κανονικά, έχω χάσει την ταυτότητά μου, κάθε μέρα ή θα είναι υπερφαγίας ή να φάω ελάχιστα. 
Παλιά που έμενα με τους γονείς μου με είχαν καταλάβει, αλλά όλοι πιστεύουν τώρα ότι αυτά ανήκουν στο παρελθόν. Εγώ όμως υποφέρω και χρειαζομαι βοηθεια...δεν ξέρω σε ποιον να το πω. Από την οικογένειά μου μονο κατάκριση περιμένω, δεν μπορώ να τους το πω, σε ψυχίατρο είχα πάει αλλά τα παράτησα, μου φάνηκε ότι δεν είναι ειδική για την περίπτωσή μου...
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ, έχω τάσεις αυτοκτονίας, τα έχω κάνει θάλασσα στη ζωή μου και δεν ξέρω από πού να πιαστώ. Θέλω περισσότερο να αδυνατίσω αλλά και να απαλλαγώ από τη βουλιμία, να νιώσω ελεύθερη επιτέλους...

----------


## Mak

syntrofissa, είσαι τόσο μικρή και ταυτόχρονα έχεις περάσει ένα τόσο μεγάλο λαβύρινθο.. αν οι γονείς δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν είναι πρόβλημα αλλά δυστυχώς συνήθως έτσι είναι, ακόμη και όταν έχουν τις καλύτερες προθέσεις , δεν ξέρουν τι να σου πουν για να σε βοηθήσουν. Οι πιο πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουν μόνο ακουστά τις διατροφικές διαταραχές οπότε τις αντιμετωπίζουν λίγο "φιλολογικα" , από απόσταση και θεωρητικά, με νουθεσίες, συμβουλές κτλ. Αν δεν σου έκανε η ψυχίατρος που πήγες, σκέψου ότι δεν είναι η μοναδική επαγγελματίας υγείας, ψάξε να βρεις κάποιον που να ειδικεύεται και μη διστάσεις να δώσεις χρόνο ή και χρήμα (αν υπάρχει βέβαια) σε αυτό το σκοπό. Δες το ως σταυροφορία σωτηρίας. Είναι τρομερό να υποφέρεις σε καθημερινή βάση και να νιώθεις ανήμπορη να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Η απελευθέρωση από τα βουλιμικά πιστεύω θα έρθει όταν απελευθερωθείς από αυτά που σε στρέφουν στα βουλιμικά, τη συναισθηματική υπερκόπωση ίσως, τις ανασφάλειες για το ποια είσαι και που πας και ό,τι γενικά και ειδικά σε έχει τραυματίσει. Η υπερφαγία κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι το σύμπτωμα και όχι η ασθένεια. Η ψυχή μας ασθενεί και μετά την πληρώνει το σώμα μας..Ξεκίνα λοιπόν την αναζήτηση βοήθειας όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς, τάξου στο σκοπό της απελευθέρωσης, από προσωπική πείρα σου λέω ότι η απελευθέρωση του εαυτού μας από όσα μας κάνουν εξαρτημένους από τροφή, εμετό, υπερφαγίες, αφαγίες κτλ είναι ό,τι καλύτερο μπορείς να προσφέρεις σε σένα. Αναζήτησε βοήθεια, θα είναι η καλύτερη επένδυση που θα έχεις κάνει για σένα και τη ζωή σου. 
καλή τύχη! Μη σκύβεις το κεφάλι!

----------


## syntrofissa

Ευχαριστλω πολύ για την κατανόηση! 
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό ότι μέσα από αυτό το φόρουμ βρίσκεις άτομα που ασχολούνται μαζί σου! Στη ζωή μου ή δεν έχω βρει τέτοια άτομα ή δεν με καταλαβαίνουν απλά... Είπα την κατάστασή μου σε ένα έμπιστο άτομο πρόσφατα αλλά κι εκείνος δεν με καταλαβαίνει. Οι απ'έξω πιστεύουν ότι μπορείς να το σταματήσεις οποιαδήποτε στιγμή. Μακάρι να μπορούσα... Δεν το θεωρούν ασθένεια, απλά ότι είναι στο μυαλό και το ελέγχεις. Στο μυαλό μπορεί να είναι αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Μέχρι πρόσφατα ούτε κι εγώ δεν το θεωρούσα ασθένεια αλλά τώρα πια που θελω να ξεφύγω βλέπω ότι δεν μπορώ. Νιώθω ότι είμαι σε μια φυλακή την οποία έχτισα μόνη μου για τον εαυτό μου...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Νομιζω πως η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη είναι αυτό που χρειάζεσαι πάνω απο όλα :-) Αν χρειαστείς κάτι εμείς εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## syntrofissa

για την ώρα δεν έχω λεφτά...από Οκτώβριο όμως που ξεκινάω δουλειά θα τα χαλαλίσω τα λεφτά για ψυχοθεραπεία, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις σας, είναι πολύ σημαντικό να γνωρίζεις ότι δεν είσαι ο μόνος που έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα και ότι σε αυτό το φόρουμ "μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα", καταλαβαινόμαστε από προσωπικές εμπειρίες...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Όντως είναι πολύ σημαντικό :-)

----------


## Eli_ed

Καλημέρα καλή μου Syntrofissa, 
πράγματι ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν είναι ακόμη ενημερωμένος για το τι είναι οι διατροφικές διαταραχές και δεν αντιλαμβάνονται πόσο βαθιά ριζωμένες είναι στις ψυχούλες μας. Το ότι δεν σε καταλαβαινουν όμως και το γεγονός ότι υποτιμούν το πρόβλημα δε σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να κάνεις και εσύ το ίδιο. 
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η καλύτερη οικονομική επένδυση που μπορείς να κάνεις για τον εαυτό σου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να στραφείς σε έναν επαγγελματία υγείας που γνωρίζει και έχει σπουδάσει πάνω στις διατροφικές διαταραχές. Το γεγονός ότι δεν σε βοήθησε ο προηγούμενος ψυχολόγος δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν εκεί έξω άλλοι επαγγελματίες που μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν. Το σημαντικότερο ωστόσο είναι να μείνεις εσύ πιστή στην λαχτάρα σου και στη θέληση σου να αλλάξεις τη ζωή σου. Να κάνεις μία μεγάλη στροφή.
Το να απαλλαγείς όμως από τη βουλιμία δεν γίνεται ούτε μαγικά ούτε απλά με ένα γύρισμα του μυαλού. Και δυστυχώς αυτό είναι που ο περισσότερος κόσμος αδυνατεί να καταλάβει. Σου λενε σταμάτα να κάνεις εμετούς, ή σταμάτα να τρως. Λες και είναι το πιο απλό πράγμα στον κόσμο... Συντρόφισσα εδώ όλοι μας ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι το να σταματήσεις απλα να τρως δεν γίνεται. Για να σταματήσεις τη βουλιμία χρειάζεται μία ολόκληρη προετοιμασία από πίσω διατροφική και ψυχολογική. Διατροφή και ψυχολογία πάνε χέρι - χέρι σε αυτόν τον μεγάλο αγώνα. 
Η δική μου βιωματική συμβουλή είναι να μην κολλάς στο δέντρο χάνοντας το δάσος. Δηλαδή μην κολλάς στα περιττά σου κιλά ή στους εμετούς, επικεντρώσου στο πραγματικό πρόβλημα που είναι η κακή θρέψη και οι ψυχολογικοί παράγοντες που σε οδηγούν στο να ξεσπάς εκεί. Μην σκέφτεσαι τι πρέπει να κόψεις, να αφαιρέσεις, να βγάλεις από τη ζωή σου αλλά τι πρέπει να προσθέσεις για να μπορέσεις να είσαι υγιής. Να σκέφτεσαι θετικά και με αγάπη για τον εαυτό σου, να τον κανακέψεις, να τον φροντίσεις, να τον αναστήσεις! 
Φρόντισε να βάλεις στη διατροφή σου τροφές θρεπτικές, κάνε συχνά γεύματα για να προλαβαίνεις την πείνα σου, πήγαινε να περπατήσεις ή να κολυμπήσεις ή ότι άλλο περιλαμβάνει κίνηση και σε ευχαριστεί για να ρίχνεις τα επίπεδα του στρες στο σώμα σου. Προσπάθησε να εντοπίσεις τι πυροδοτεί ψυχολογικά τη βουλιμία σου. Π.χ. είναι η μοναξιά; η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση; η τελειομανία; η έλλειψη αγάπης και αποδοχής; η έλλειψη ενδιαφερόντων; Υπάρχουν χίλιοι λόγοι που μπορούν να σε οδηγούν στο να ξεσπάς στη βουλιμία. Ωστόσο να ξέρεις ότι το πιο ισχυρό αντίδοτο στις διατροφικές διαταραχές είναι να αγαπήσουμε και να αποδεχτούμε εμείς τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό. Να τον χαϊδέψουμε, να του πούμε ότι δεν πειράζει που φτάσαμε ως εδώ και να μας πάρουμε οι ίδιες από το χέρι και να αρχίσουμε να μας δίνουμε σωματικά και ψυχολογικά αυτά που έχουμε ανάγκη, αγάπη, αποδοχή, φροντίδα! Δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνει κάποιος άλλος για σένα, μπορείς να το κάνεις εσύ για τον εαυτό σου! 
Τέλος να σου επισημάνω ότι υπάρχουν πλέον εκεί έξω, σε όλη την Ελλάδα διατροφολόγοι και ψυλογόλοι που εξειδικεύονται με σπουδές στις διατροφικές διαταραχές. Αν είναι να ζητήσεις βοήθεια θα ζητήσεις μόνο από τέτοιους ειδικούς που ξέρουν πως να σε βοηθήσουν διατροφικά και ψυχολογικά και θα έχουν όλη την κατανόηση και την γνώση για να σε βοηθήσουν όχι μόνο να απενοχοποιήσεις αυτό που ζεις αλλά να βρεις και το διατροφικό μονοπάτι που θα βοηθήσει και οργανικά το σώμα σου να αποδεσμευτεί από τη βουλιμία. Γιατί η βουλιμία δεν είναι μόνο ψυχολογική υπόθεση, μπορεί να ξεκινάει ως τέτοια αλλά στην πορεία διαταράσσονται και οι σωματικές μας ισορροπίες πέραν των ψυχολογικών. Και προκειμένου να επανέλθεις χρειάζεται να καλύψεις και το θρεπτικό κομμάτι αυτής της υπόθεσης. Να μάθεις να απενοχοποιείς τροφές, να μάθεις να τρως ξανά από την αρχή! 

Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα μία μέρα να ξυπνήσεις και να νιώσεις κοιτάζοντας πίσω τη ζωή σου ότι η βουλιμία τελικά ήταν ένα από τα καλύτερα πράγματα που συνέβησαν στη ζωή σου! Γιατί στον επιτυχημένο αγώνα σου για να την ξεπεράσεις κατέληξες να μάθεις, να αποδεχτείς και να αγαπήσεις τον πραγματικό σου εαυτό. Κατέληξες να μάθεις να τρως σωστά, θρεπτικά και κυρίως να απολαμβάνεις την τροφή. Κατέληξες να γίνεις ένας δυνατότερος, καλύτερος και πιο ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος που ξέρει να χαίρεται και να απολαμβάνει τη ζωή και να διεκδικεί αυτά που επιθυμεί! Και ναι έτσι θα νιώσεις όταν καταφέρεις να βγεις από το σκοτάδι της διατροφικής διαταραχής σου συντρόφισσα μου, πάρε κουράγιο, δύναμη και πίστεψε ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις! Γιατί όλοι μπορούμε, το μονοπάτι της αυτογνωσίας και αυτοβελτίωσης είναι μακρύ και τραχύ, αλλά μπορεί παράλληλα να είναι ευχάριστο και απολαυστικό. 
Σήκω πάνω ξεσκονίσου και μπες στη δράση συντρόφισσα. Είσαι τόσο νέα και έχεις μία ολόκληρη ζωή μπροστά σου να χαρείς. Διεκδίκησε την γλυκιά μου, υπάρχει τρόπος, βρες αυτόν που σου ταιριάζει και πέτα ότι σε βαραίνει και σε κρατάει πίσω.

----------


## syntrofissa

Εφη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το μήνυμά σου! Βλέπω πόσο με βοηθάνε εδώ οι συζητήσεις, τα μηνύματά σας, οι συμβουλές με αγάπη, ακόμα και ένα "συντροφισσα ΜΟΥ"....
Μου έδωσε αρκετή δύναμη το μήνυμά σου κι ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να τα καταφέρω, να σταματήσω πια να βλέπω το φαγητό σαν δηλητήριο και να το απολαύσω σε φυσιολογικά όρια. Σκέφτομαι ότι ο κόσμος που με βλέπει ξαφνικά 30+ κιλά πάνω θα σκέφτεται ότι χαλάρωσα κι απολαμβάνω το φαγητό αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι ποτέ δεν το απόλαυσα, ακόμα και όσο έβαζα κιλά ήταν εχθρός μου. Πόσο θα ήθελα να γυρίσω στην παιδική ηλικία που τρως χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι τίποτα για το βάρος σου, που απολαμβάνεις το φαγητό...
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι Έφη μου, αυτή τη φορά είμαι αισιόδοξη ότι θα νικήσω και όντως, στο τέλος θα ευχαριστώ το Θεό που επέτρεψε να περάσω αυτή τη δοκιμασία στη ζωή μου! Εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου ο Θεός να σε ευλογεί και να συνεχίσει να σε χρησιμοποιεί, όπως και πολλά ακόμα άτομα, για να δίνετε δύναμη από εδώ!

----------


## ligeia

συντροφισσα,

ειμαι σε παρομοια "μοιρα" με εσενα...Ειχα γραψει κι εγω παλιοτερα, οταν βγηκα απο τη νευρικη ανορεξια, ειμαι 22 χρονων και ταλαιπωρουμαι απο διατροφικες διαταραχες απο τα 15, οταν βυθιστηκα στη σκοτωδινη της ανορεξιας...Στα 18 μου εχοντας φτασει σε οριακο σημειο, ανεκαμψα, με λιγη ψυχολογικη παρακολουθηση, αλλα σχεδον αμεσως επεσα στη βουλιμια...Χωρις εμετο, με αποτελεσμα να φτασω απο 40 κιλα τα 72 σε ενα χρονο (με υψος 1.64). Μπηκα στο πανεπιστημιο, ξεκινησα νεα ζωη σε αλλη πολη, στη Θεσσαλονικη, και με το νεο ξεκινημα εγινε κατι σαν μαγικο "κλικ" μεσα μου...Σταματησα τα επεισοδια υπερφαγιας, ετρωγα κανονικα οσο ηθελα κι απο ολα, κι αρχισα να "μπαινω" σιγα σιιγα...Εχασα 13 κιλα σε 2 χρονια, χωρις καποια διαιτα κι ημουν πιο χαρουμενη απο ποτε γιατι οντως απολαμβανα το φαγητο και δεν στερουμουν...Μετα ομως απο αυτα τα 2 χρονια, ισως λογω οικογενειακων προβληματων, δεν εχω βρει ακομα την αιτια, ξαναεπεσα στη βουλιμια...Αυτη τη φορα με εξαντλητικη διαιτα και γυμναστικη να ακολουθουν καθε μου επεισοδιο...Εδω κι εναμιση χρονο πλεον ειμαι σε αυτην την κατασταση, με διαλειμματα 4-5 μηνων που ειμαι καλα αλλα κατα τα οποια τρωω εξαιρετικα λιγο...Απο μικρη εκανα γυμναστικη (ενοργανη, χορο, διαφορα) και ειναι το μονο καλο που κραταω ακομα στην καθημερινοτητα μου...Κατεφυγα και σε ψυχοθεραπευτη αλλα επειδη ελειπα απο την Αθηνα λογω σπουδων και δεν ηθελα να παω σε αλλη, δεν προλαβα να ξεκινησω κανονικα...Κατεφυγα προσφατα και σε διατροφολογο για να μαθω να τρωω...Γιατι οπως λες εχω χασει τον εαυτο μου, δεν ξερω πλεον τι ειναι πολυ, τι λιγο, ποσο πρεπει, ποτε...Αλλα και παλι ενω μου εδωσε μια πολυ ανετη διατροφη με συχνα γευματα χωρις στερησεις, με σκοπο να χασω 3 κιλα σε 2 μηνες πολυ χαλαρα, νιωθω τοσο πιεσμενη ψυχολογικα που δεν μπορω να την κρατησω...Οι μερες μου πλεον ειναι 4 μερες βουλιμιας κ 3 αφαγιας μες στη βδοαμδα...Και φτου απ την αρχη...Πριν 4 μερες κατεφυγα πρωτη φορα στη λυση των καθαρτικων και ενιωσα τοσο ασχημα με τον εαυτο μου, γιατι συνειδητοποιω που μπορει να με φτασει η αυτοκαταστροφη...Και λυπομουν τοσο πολυ που χαιρομουν που απεβαλα με αυτον τον σκληρο τροπο ο,τι ειχα φαει, αλλα και παλι δεν μπορουσα να μη χαιρομαι καθε φορα που ετρεχα στην τουαλετα...

κι αναρωτιεμαι, γιατι; Γιατι ολο αυτο; Παντα ημουν πετυχημενη παντου, στο σχολειο, στη σχολη, στην οποια δουλεια επιασα να κανω, ειχα φιλους και φιλες, αγορια...Τι στο καλο πηγε στραβα; Και αυτο που με ανησυχει πολυ και μαλλον θα απασχολει και σενα, ειναι οτι ειμαι τοσο μικρη...Κι ομως νιωθω τοσο κουρασμενη, τοσο μεγαλη, αποκαμωμενη θα ελεγα...Και οι μερες που παρασυρομαι στη δινη της βουλιμιας ειναι μερες χαμενες, γιατι δε βγαινω, κλαιω, με σιχαινομαι που μου το κανω αυτο, ειναι μερες νεκρες. Και μερες που δε γυριζουν πισω ομως, μερες απο τα καλυτερα μας/μου χρονια...Κι ειναι τοσο κριμα...Αλλα δεν ξερω τι να κανω...Τι...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Δυστυχως αυτο κάνουν οι ΔΤ....μας κουράζουν και μας "μεγαλώνουν" με την κακή έννοια....:/ (πέρα απο τα υπόλοιπα κακά που μας κάνουν φυσικά)

----------


## Marillita

Καλημέρα.Με λένε Μαρία είμαι 30 χρόνων και ήθελα να μοιραστώ και τη δική μου βουλιμική ιστορία 9κι αν γίνεται να λάβω και καμιά συμβουλή). 
Θυμάμαι ήμουν μικρό κοριτσάκι κι όλοι μου έλεγαν :"εσύ θα γίνεις σαν τη μάνα σου χοντρή!"(η μητέρα μου είναι μια μεσογειακή γυναίκα, με τα κιλάκια της, αλλά όχι κάτι αρρωστημένο, στα όρια του φυσιολογικού' τρώει παχαίνει, κάνει δίαιτα αδυνατίζει). Ετσι κι εγώ μεγάλωνα με το άγχος μην παχύνω. Ποτέ δεν έφαγα κάτι και να μην το χω τύψεις. Στο σχολείο δεν έτρωγα γιατι νόμιζα ότι θα λένε οι συμμαθητές μου:"κοίτα τη χοντρή ,πάλι τρώει". 
Για να μη σας κουράζω, στη Γ' Λυκείου ζύγιζα 68 κιλά (ύψος 1,60). Ήμουν ολοστρόγγυλη!. Μπαίνοντας στο Πανεπιστήμιο αποφάσισα ότι πρέπει να αδυνατίσω. Δεν ήθελα όμως να πάω σε διαιτολόγο ,γτ όλοι θα μου επέβαλλαν να τρώω φρούτα και λαχανικά, τα οποία ούτε που τα πλησίαζα. Θυμήθηκα τότε μια θεία μου Αμερικάνα που είχε πει: "δε χρειάζεται να καταπίνεις ό,τι βάζεις στο στόμα σου, δοκίμαζε και φτύνε." Και όντως το εφάρμοσα. Έχασα 15 κιλα με αυτή μέθοδο. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι την ίδια τακτική εφαρμόζω επι 12 συνεχή χρόνια!!!! Και σε πολύ προχωρημένο βαθμό...αγοράζω γεύματα και τα φτύνω...Το νιώθω ότί είναι λάθος αλλά από την άλλη φοβάμαι να καταπιω....Βέβαια έχουν περάσει και περίοδοι που παρόλο που δεν κατάπινα έπαιρνα κιλα (οπως τώρα)...
Πώς να αποβάλλω αυτή την αηδιαστική συνήθεια;;;;
Ευχαριστώ αν μπήκατε στον κόπο να διαβάσετε το πρόβλημά μου...

----------


## aiglh!

τι λες τωρα??? δηλαδη οτι τρως το φτυνεις??? ή οτι παραπανω τρως? ποσα κιλα εισαι τωρα?

----------


## Scarllet_D

Παιδιά έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ πολλές φορές να το κάνω.....ΠΑΡΑ πολλές όμως. Δεν εξρω πως να σε βοηθησω γιατι ειναι μια ιδέα με την οποία φλερτάρω κι η ίδια :/

----------


## Marillita

Το "τώρα" αναφέρεται στο ότι έχω πάρει μερικά κιλάκια (3)...Αλλά συνεχίζω να φτύνω...(πω πω...ντρέπομαι που το λέω, ενώ θα έπρεπε να ντρέπομαι που το κάνω. Τώρα είμαι 55 κιλα.Ο στόχος μου είναι τα 50....Και τα θέτω ως στόχο γτ ξέρω ότι μπορώ να τα φτάσω.Κάποτα το είχα πετύχει.

----------


## aiglh!

ποσο χρονων εισαι? τι υψος εχεις?? γιατι τοση μανια να φτασεις στα 50??
δεν μου απαντησες συτιζεσαι κανονικα και απλα φτυνεις οτι φας παραπανω?

----------


## Marillita

ειμαι 30 χρονων, εχω ύψος 1,60 και 55kg. Τρώω κανονικά και τα έξτρα τα φτύνω...Καμιά φορά όμως φτύνω και το κανονικό φαγητό. Π.χ. αν έχουμε παστίτσιο ή μουσακα ΄τύνω τις μελιτζάνες ,τις πατάτες ή τα μακαρόνια καθώς και την μπεσαμέλ....

----------


## aiglh!

προσπαθησε να ακολουθεις μια ισοροπημενη διατροφη, απεβαλε το αγχος του παραπανω φαγητου, δεν μπορεις μια ζωη να τρως και να φτυνεις.. εχεις σχεση ή εισαι παντρεμενη ? ο φιλος σου το γνωριζει?

----------


## Marillita

Ούτε σε σχέση είμαι ούτε παντρεμένη....Ξερω ότι είναι βλακεία μου.....Τωρα δηλαδή αρχίζω να το συνειδητοποιώ....Σ'ευχαριστ  πολύ πάντως...Θεωρούσα ότι το κάνω μόνο εγώ αυτό το πράγμα, αλλά απ'ότι βλέπω.....Δεν ξέρω καν αν έχει επιπτώσεις στην υγεία..Ποιον να ρωτήσω;;Ντρέπομαι να του το πω....

----------


## aiglh!

φυσικα και εχει, παλευα με διατροφικες διαταραχες 5 χρονια, τα εχω κανει ολα στον οργανισμο μου...
στη δικη σου περιπτωση η στερηση του να μην απολαμβανεις το φαγητο σου και να το φτυνεις ισως σε οδηγει σε νευρα, αμα το φας σε ενοχες και γενικα κανει κυκλο που καπως πρεπει να το σπασεις... οταν κανεις παιδια δε μπορεις να τρως και να φτυνεις, τι παραδειγμα θα τους δωσεις ακομη και ο αντρας σου δεν θα του αρεσει να το κανεις αυτο, αρα πρεπει να το σταματησεις απο τωρα, να αρχισεις να χαιρεσαι τη ζωη σου...
επισης τα 50 κιλα γτ ειναι καλα για σενα? μπορει να σου σταματησει η περιοδος ή να εχεις διαταραχες αμα τα φτασεις και συνεχιζεις να στερησε...
η λυση ειναι μια ισοροπημενη διατροφη με 5 γευματα, μη στερησε, το παραπανω δεν πειραζει μια στο τοσο και αμα θες γλυκο φατο μη το φτυνεις...
αμα φας και δνε φτυσεις καταλαβαινω θα πλυμμιρισεις απο ενοχες κρατα τες μην τις αποβαλλεις γτ κανει κυκλο...στο τελος θα το ξεπερασεις, θελει αρκετη δουλεια...παλεψε το

----------


## Marillita

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ....Από σήμερα κιόλας μπαίνω σε διαδικασία διακοπής αυτής της συνήθειας...:duh:

----------


## syntrofissa

Γειαααα σας!
Σόρρυ που δεν μπήκα για καιρό, αλλά όταν περνάω τις φάσεις της βουλιμίας-απογοήτευσης-ενοχών κλπ κλπ δεν θέλω να συζητάω ούτε με τον εαυτό για αυτά γιατί νιώθω απέχθεια....
Σήμερα όμως ήταν μια καλή μέρα!!!

ligeia, 

κατ'αρχήν να σου πω ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ γιατί δε όλον αυτόν τον αγώνα είχες αρκετές νίκες (ξεπέρασες τη νευρική ανορεξία, έχασες πολλά κιλά, έζησες ελεύθερη και χαρούμενη για αρκετούς μήνες, που καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι τεράστιο διάστημα για εμάς), έχουμε και μερικές ήττες όμως όλοι, τι να κάνουμε, τις προσπερνάμε και συνεχίζουμε. :)

Αυτό για το νέο ξεκίνημα πίστευα ότι θα με βοηθούσε κι εμένα, έτσι έφυγα από το σπίτι των γονιών μου πριν 1,5 χρόνο και έμεινα μόνη μου. Ένιωθα ότι αυτό το σπίτι είναι συνδεδεμένο με τα χρόνια βουλιμίας που πέρασα και ότι αλλάζοντας περιβάλλον θα αλλάξουν τα πάντα...Εμένα τελικά δεν με βοήθησε, ίσα ίσα μου έκανε περισσότερο κακό, πάχυνα περισσότερο και μη έχοντας κανέναν έλεγχο δεν έκανα τίποτα χρήσιμο.
Αυτό που λες για τις χαμένες μέρες δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο το καταλαβαίνω.....όλο αυτό επηρεάζει κάθε τομέα της ζωής μου, δεν θέλω να βγω, να δουλέψω, να συναναστραφώ με κανέναν και καθώς πάχυνα και πολύ δεν τολμούσα να πάω και στο πανεπιστήμιο κι έχασα 2 χρόνια και από κει....(τώρα έχοντας παχύνει ακόμα πιο πολύ από πέρσι, θα κάνω το μεγάλο βήμα...αύριο θα πάω να δώσω το πρώτο μου μάθημα μετά από τον "αυτοαποκλεισμό" μου από τη σχολή...κι ας σκεφτούνε/πούνε ό,τι θέλουνε οι άλλοι, κουράστηκα να χανω μέρες, μήνες, χρόνια από τη ζωή μου χωρίς να προχωράω)
Όλο έλεγα ΟΤΑΝ αδυνατίσω, ΟΤΑΝ ξεπεράσω τη βουλιμία θα κάνω ένα σωρό πράγματα. ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ! αφού δεν τα κατάφερα δεν με παίρνει να χάνω άλλο χρόνο από τη ζωή μου, δεν το θέλω....

Όταν κάνω απολογισμό και σκέφτομαι γιατί και πώς ξεκίνησαν όλα αυτά, ποτέ δεν βρίσκω μια συγκεκριμένη αιτία, μάλλον είναι ένα σύνολο ψυχολογικών, οικογενειακών προβλημάτων, προσωπικών ανασφαλειών κλπ κλπ που είχα μέσα μου και ξαφνικά ένιωσα να πνίγομαι.
Κι εγώ φαινομενικά για πολλούς τα έχω όλα, αλλά έχω πολλά κενά που κανείς δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει...ούτε κι εγώ καλά καλά καταλαβαίνω γιατί να τα έχω και γιατί να μην μπορώ να τα ξεπεράσω πια...

----------


## syntrofissa

Marillita, 

κι εμένα με πειράζει όταν (τώρα που πάχυνα) με παρομοιάζουν με τη μαμά μου γιατί εννοούν στο σουλούπι...Τόσο καιρό δεν μου έλεγαν πόσο της μοιάζω, τώρα που πάχυνα (είναι κι εκείνη χοντρούλα) της έμοιασα...όσες είμαστε χοντρές δεν σημαίνει ότι μοιάζουμε, ότι είμαστε ίδιες!

Όταν ήμουν αδύνατη (βουλιμική φυσικά) έτρωγα με καμάρι μπροστά στους άλλους θέλοντας να δείξω ότι δεν ήμουν κομπλεξική με τις θερμίδες, έτρωγα τα πάντα και πολύ και δεν παχαίνω....πού να ήξεραν όμως ότι ήμουν η χειρότερη από όλους...
Τώρα που είμαι χοντρή κι εγώ ντρέπομαι να τρώω μπροστά σε άλλους με την ίδια σκέψη με σένα, ότι θα κοιτάζουν κάθε μπουκιά μου και θα λένε διάφορα...

Αυτό με το φτύσιμο το είδα σε μια σειρά (sex and the city!!!) και μου φάνηκε ωραία ιδέα (για κάτι τέτοια πρώτη είμαι) αλλά τότε δεν με απασχολούσε ιδιαίτερα το να χάσω κιλά, αλλά το να μην παχύνω...και βολευόμουν με τους εμετούς.
Μην νιώθεις περίεργα, εγώ δεν είμαι λιγότερο αηδιαστική από σένα, αντιθέτως....Αλλά πιστεύω ότι είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο εφόσον ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ αρχικά και ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΜΕι έπειτα (όσο μπορεί ο καθένας) να ελευθερωθούμε. Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι κάποτε καμάρωνα κιόλας για τα "κατορθώματά" μου, με λυπάμαι...

Αυτό για τον γάμο κι εγώ το σκέφτομαι...πώς θα κάνω οικογένεια αν δεν έχω ξεπεράσει αυτήν την αρρώστια? 
μια ζωή θα κρύβομαι και θα ντρέπομαι για τον εαυτό μου? και ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσα να νιώσω καλή μάνα κάνοντας αυτό, ούτε να κερδίσω το σεβασμό της οικογένειας (ακόμα κι αν δεν το ήξεραν)...
Μάλλον αν δεν το ξεπεράσω τελείως δεν θα μπορέσω να προχωρήσω σε οικογένεια...
Στο sex and the city πάλι είχε δείξει μια μεγάλη σχετικά γυναίκα, ανύπαντρη, και λέει η Μιράντα νομίζω "αυτή για να μην έχει παντρευτεί ή λεσβία είναι ή βουλιμική"! (τότε σκέφτηκα ότι αν δεν το νικήσω, μάλλον αυτή θα είναι και η δική μου κατάληξη :( )

----------


## aiglh!

κοριτσια παλεψε τον γτ θα σας φαει μελλοντικα, υπηρξα και εγω βουλιμικη και πολυ μαλιστα, ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να κανω αποπειρες αυτοκτονιες επειτα απο ενα βουλιμικο επεισοδιο, και ποιοσ ο λογος?ειτε του να φαω μεχριι σκασμου ή να πεθανω απο τις τυψεις ή κανονικα??:rolleyes:
κανετε σωστη διατροφη να εχει μεσα απο ολα, αποβαλλετε τις τυψεις και προσπαθηστε να το ξεπερασετε ασχολειθειται με κατι αλλο, δεν υπαρχει λογος το φαγητο να κατευθυνει τη ζωη σας, τις επιλογες σας....

----------


## Marillita

syntrofissa...σ'ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση...Πράγματι, το μεγάλο βήμα είναι οτι το έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει....Αχ!!!Αυτ  που πρέπει να εντάξω στην καθημερινότητά μου είναι η άσκηση....Βαριέμαι απίστευτα, παρόλο που όταν κάνω γυμναστική ανεβαίνει πάρα πολύ η διάθεση μου!..Τι ανωμαλία είναι αυτή ου με δέρνει!!Επιδίδομαι σε "σπορ" που με θλίβουν κι αφήνω αυτά που με φτιάχνουν.....:smug:

----------


## syntrofissa

καλα κι εγω με την γυμναστικη δεν τα παω καθολου καλα...
προσπαθω καμια φορα να ενταξω το περπατημα στην καθημερινοτητα μου (εστω μιση ωρα καθε μερα) αλλα βαριεμαι συνηθως ή βρισκω δικαιλογιες...εχει ζεστη και θα λιωσω, βρεχει, εχει κρυο το χειμωνα....
μονο το κολυμπι με ευχαριστει αλλα μετρημενες φορες εχουμε την ευκαιρια να παμε θαλασσα πλεον.
Καλό θα ήταν να καταφερναμε να την κανουμε συνηθεια τη γυμναστικη στη ζωη μας αλλα δυσκολο.

----------


## syntrofissa

Κορίτσια είναι τέλειο να είσαι ελεύθερη!!!!!!!!!!!!!

αυτές τις μέρες τρώω κανονικά, ευχαριστιέμαι το φαγητό και δεν εχω ενοχές. 
Δεν ενδίδω σε πειρασμούς που ξέρω ότι θα μου κάνουν κακό (στο σώμα και ψυχολογικα κυριως) και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη! πχ χθες το βραδυ ηθελα γλυκο (κι ευτυχως δεν εχω τιποτα που να με βαζει σε πειρασμο σπιτι) κι εφαγα ενα παξιμαδι με μελι και τελος. χωρις ενοχες, χωρις υπερφαγια, χωρις εμετους, χωρις καταθλιψη!
Μακαρι να συνεχισω έτσι...

----------


## tired_ed

Και εγώ θέλω να γίνω ελευθερη και ανεξάρτητη να είμαι όπως παλια :(

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by tired_
> Και εγώ θέλω να γίνω ελευθερη και ανεξάρτητη να είμαι όπως παλια :(


Όλα είναι θέμα μυαλού.. Πίστεψε σε εσένα και δώσε την ευκαιρία στον εαυτό σου να είναι ελεύθερος!!

----------

